# 16 year old entering education system



## linbin

My family and i are migrating in August with a 13 year old and 16 year old. Having read a detailed thread about the ed system concerned our daughter will struggle to get credits for her certificate and go onto further education. is there a way with private tuition or will the school make provision for her to get the necessary credits.
Any advice very welcome


----------



## topcat83

linbin said:


> My family and i are migrating in August with a 13 year old and 16 year old. Having read a detailed thread about the ed system concerned our daughter will struggle to get credits for her certificate and go onto further education. is there a way with private tuition or will the school make provision for her to get the necessary credits.
> Any advice very welcome


Could you look at one of the schools that does Cambridge exams? These are considered just as relevant to the universities as the NZ certificates, and it would probably be an easier transition for your daughter.


----------



## jenswaters

linbin said:


> My family and i are migrating in August with a 13 year old and 16 year old. Having read a detailed thread about the ed system concerned our daughter will struggle to get credits for her certificate and go onto further education. is there a way with private tuition or will the school make provision for her to get the necessary credits.
> Any advice very welcome


Hi

Where abouts are you moving to? This makes a difference as to what education is available and on offer. As Topcat says, you may want to look at schools who are offering the Cambridge GCSE and A-level exams, but these are more available in Auckland and Wellington, the major cities.

Every school is different, and is run very uniquely (something that doesn't really happen in England...they are all very similar). In my school near Tauranga, the school operates a credit-tracker, and monitors students who are deemed to be "at risk" of not achieving their credits for passing. This is done before the end of Term 1, so that the school has plenty of time to actually set-up an individual program to ensure that extra support and credits are on offer to make sure the band of "at risk" students have plenty of time to achieve everything they need. 

The difficulty may come in moving over in August - we only have 2 terms left by this point, and senior students usually finish about a week into the 4th term for exams. Do you know which school you were considering? It would be worthwhile calling them and talking to them about this, as they can offer the best advice from their perspective e.g. start a year below, or translate qualifications into credits. I honestly recommend that you do this, as EVERY school deals with this differently.

Good luck


----------

